# G&A Handguns magazine



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

While I generally find gun magazines rather annoying, I have to pay some reluctant compliments to the Aug/Sept 2008 issue of _G&A Handguns_. While it has the usual array of uninformative articles about the hardware aspects of handguns, it also contains three excellent articles on technique, all written by Dave Spaulding.

I differ with Dave very slightly on his "Third Eye" ready position, preferring to bring the gun even closer to the chest and keep the barrel basically horizontal, but it's still a general improvement over the Modern Technique's Low Ready.

His column on speed reloads is spot on, and I am glad to see a move away from the older Chapman-style reload that had the gun dangling out in space awaiting the spare mag - or a gun snatch. The bent strong arm is a better fighting technique, and one I picked up from Kelly McCann (aka "Jim Grover"). He also mentions using Frank Garcia's technique that uses the side of the magazine, rather than the back, as the primary index point.

Dave's final article, on the last page of the magazine, intelligently discusses the idea of taking your time when doing something dangerous - like searching for a potential intruder or clearing a house. Maybe not earth-shaking info, but an excellent reminder that lone defenders face much bigger problems moving through a structure than do teams, be they LE or military.

Anyway, I wish gun mags would run more "software" oriented articles like these, but I realize such articles do little for the advertisers who mostly sell hardware - much of it useless.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks for the heads-up, Mike; sounds like it's worth picking up a copy. :smt023

I've not heard of that side-of-mag index technique.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Good info again, *Mike Barham*


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Oops, I must have entered the bizarro world. :mrgreen:


----------

